# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΙΔΨ-αποπροσωποποίηση

## Brrr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!


Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ και αισθάνομαι οτι θέλω να μοιραστώ και εγώ τα προβλήματα μου μαζι σας. Αρχικά έχω να αναφέρω οτι είχα κάποια επεισόδια αποπροσωποποισης που ξεκίνησαν στα 19. Διαρκούσαν ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα μου προκαλούσαν πανικό για λίγο αλλα μετά τα ξεχνουσα. Αυτο μπορεί να το καθένα 2-3 φορές το χρονο. Τωρα στα 24 μου πλέον εδώ και 5 μήνες πέρασα μια δύσκολη περίοδο με θέματα υγείας για τα οποια αγχωνόμουν απίστευτα. Είχα για παράδειγμα πονοκέφαλο και νόμιζα οτι είχα όγκο! Τρελαινομουν απτό άγχος έμπαινα συνέχεια στο Ίντερνετ και νόμιζα οτι είχα τα συμπτώματα.. Έτρεχα απο ιατρό σε ιατρό και στο τέλος ή δν είχα τπτ ή απλώς ηταν κατι εντελώς ακινδυνο.. Τέλος πάντων, εκει που πήγα να ηρεμήσω με τα θέματα υγείας και κάθομαι μια μέρα αραχτη μου ήρθε η σκέψη της αποπροσωποποισης και το μυαλό μου κόλλησε!! Για 5 μέρες σερί ήμουν εκτός πραγματικότητας ,τα εκανα ολα σαν ρομπότ, πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού ήξερα κατα βάθος οτι ήμουν εγώ οτι ολα γύρω μου ειναι πραγματικά αλλα ο φόβος και η αμφιβολία με είχε κυριεύσει και δν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω.. Πήγα σε μια ψυχολόγο η οποια δν βοήθησε και αφού 5 μέρες σερί δν κοιμόμουν σχεδόν καθολου αποφάσισα να παω σε ψυχίατρο.. Μου είπε οτι έχω ΙΔΨ και έχω κολλήσει με την αποπροσωποποιση.. Μου έδωσε σεροκουελ ( αντί ψυχωτικό) να το παίρνω το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ αν δν μπορω.. Και μου πρότεινε να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποια δν τα πήρα κατευθείαν για να δω αν θα είχε αποτελέσματα μόνο με γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία την οποια ξεκίνησα αμέσως... Τωρα ενα μήνα μετά δν παίρνω κανένα χάπι γτ κοιμάμαι κανονικά έχω εντελώς φυσιολογική καθημερινότητα δλδ παω δουλειά βγαίνω έξω κτλπ . Παρόλα αυτά το άγχος και οι φόβοι μου δν φεύγουν.. Με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος και πάλι παει το μυαλό μου στο χειρότερο.. Διαβαζω τυχαία για μια αγένεια στο Ίντερνετ και αγχώνομαι μήπως το παρουσιάσω και εγώ.. Για να μν πω για τη αποπροσωποποιηση η ποια αν και σε μικρότερο βαθμό δν λεει να φεύγει.. Νιώθω πως αν κοιτάξω το εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη παραπάνω θα αισθανθώ ποσο ξένη νιώθω με τον εαυτό μου.. Έχω απελπίτσει με αυτο το θέμα νιώθω οτι δν πρόκειται να ηρεμήσω ποτε!! Έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο μήνα απειρα πράγματα πάνω στο άγχος το ocd και την αποπροσωποποιηση και κάποιοι λένε οτι ζουν με αυτά τα πρόβλημα όλη τς τη ζωή!! Αυτο με πανικοβάλει!! Αισθάνομαι σαν να ειμαι σε ενα λαβύρινθο σκέψεων και θα μείνω για παντα μέσα!! Αυτο που σκέφτομαι ειναι να πάρω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που μου είπε π ψυχίατρος ή έχω ελπίδες να το παλεψω μονη μου με τη λογική μου! ( όση μου εχει μείνει).

----------


## lawer

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!
> 
> 
> Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ και αισθάνομαι οτι θέλω να μοιραστώ και εγώ τα προβλήματα μου μαζι σας. Αρχικά έχω να αναφέρω οτι είχα κάποια επεισόδια αποπροσωποποισης που ξεκίνησαν στα 19. Διαρκούσαν ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα μου προκαλούσαν πανικό για λίγο αλλα μετά τα ξεχνουσα. Αυτο μπορεί να το καθένα 2-3 φορές το χρονο. Τωρα στα 24 μου πλέον εδώ και 5 μήνες πέρασα μια δύσκολη περίοδο με θέματα υγείας για τα οποια αγχωνόμουν απίστευτα. Είχα για παράδειγμα πονοκέφαλο και νόμιζα οτι είχα όγκο! Τρελαινομουν απτό άγχος έμπαινα συνέχεια στο Ίντερνετ και νόμιζα οτι είχα τα συμπτώματα.. Έτρεχα απο ιατρό σε ιατρό και στο τέλος ή δν είχα τπτ ή απλώς ηταν κατι εντελώς ακινδυνο.. Τέλος πάντων, εκει που πήγα να ηρεμήσω με τα θέματα υγείας και κάθομαι μια μέρα αραχτη μου ήρθε η σκέψη της αποπροσωποποισης και το μυαλό μου κόλλησε!! Για 5 μέρες σερί ήμουν εκτός πραγματικότητας ,τα εκανα ολα σαν ρομπότ, πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού ήξερα κατα βάθος οτι ήμουν εγώ οτι ολα γύρω μου ειναι πραγματικά αλλα ο φόβος και η αμφιβολία με είχε κυριεύσει και δν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω.. Πήγα σε μια ψυχολόγο η οποια δν βοήθησε και αφού 5 μέρες σερί δν κοιμόμουν σχεδόν καθολου αποφάσισα να παω σε ψυχίατρο.. Μου είπε οτι έχω ΙΔΨ και έχω κολλήσει με την αποπροσωποποιση.. Μου έδωσε σεροκουελ ( αντί ψυχωτικό) να το παίρνω το βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ αν δν μπορω.. Και μου πρότεινε να πάρω αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποια δν τα πήρα κατευθείαν για να δω αν θα είχε αποτελέσματα μόνο με γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία την οποια ξεκίνησα αμέσως... Τωρα ενα μήνα μετά δν παίρνω κανένα χάπι γτ κοιμάμαι κανονικά έχω εντελώς φυσιολογική καθημερινότητα δλδ παω δουλειά βγαίνω έξω κτλπ . Παρόλα αυτά το άγχος και οι φόβοι μου δν φεύγουν.. Με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος και πάλι παει το μυαλό μου στο χειρότερο.. Διαβαζω τυχαία για μια αγένεια στο Ίντερνετ και αγχώνομαι μήπως το παρουσιάσω και εγώ.. Για να μν πω για τη αποπροσωποποιηση η ποια αν και σε μικρότερο βαθμό δν λεει να φεύγει.. Νιώθω πως αν κοιτάξω το εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη παραπάνω θα αισθανθώ ποσο ξένη νιώθω με τον εαυτό μου.. Έχω απελπίτσει με αυτο το θέμα νιώθω οτι δν πρόκειται να ηρεμήσω ποτε!! Έχω διαβάσει τον τελευταίο μήνα απειρα πράγματα πάνω στο άγχος το ocd και την αποπροσωποποιηση και κάποιοι λένε οτι ζουν με αυτά τα πρόβλημα όλη τς τη ζωή!! Αυτο με πανικοβάλει!! Αισθάνομαι σαν να ειμαι σε ενα λαβύρινθο σκέψεων και θα μείνω για παντα μέσα!! Αυτο που σκέφτομαι ειναι να πάρω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά που μου είπε π ψυχίατρος ή έχω ελπίδες να το παλεψω μονη μου με τη λογική μου! ( όση μου εχει μείνει).


πρωτη φορα ειδα ανθρωπο να ταιριαζουμε τοσο πολυ σε αυτα που περναμε!

----------


## Brrr

Φίλε lawer εχω διαβάσει κάποια παλια posts σου!! Όντως έχουμε πολλά κοινά! πέρασα κιολας μια φαση που νομιζα οτι έχω ψυχωση και οτι είμαι σχιζοφρενής!! Με τις ώρες μου είμαι.. Κάνω πράγματα ξεχνιέμαι και εκεί που πάω να πιστέψω έστω για ενα δευτερολεπτο οτι ειμαι 100% υγιής πάλι με πιάνει αυτη η αμφιβολία και ο φόβος!! Εσύ πως είσαι;

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εγω λεω οτι μαλλον εχεις αρρωστοφοβια και οχι ΙΔΨ ..Με τα παρελκομενα της..διαταραχη αγχους-κριση πανικου.

----------


## pan91

Βrrr και εγω ακριβως οπως εσυ εχω νιωσει πολλες φορες.. ξερω ειναι τρομακτικο και σε κανει να σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει να μην φυγει ποτε, αλλα θα περασει με τον καιρο.. μην ασχολεισαι με το να ψαχνεις αρρωστιες στο ιντερνετ γιατι αυτο εκανα και εγω και χειροτερεψε το αγχος, εριξε πολυ την διαθεση μου μεχρι που επαθα ηπια καταθλιψη , αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματοποιηση.. να ξερεις οτι θα περασει απο μονο του αρκει να μην του δινεις πολυ σημασια .. και εγω κολλαω σε διαφορες σκεψεις που κανω .. πχ. αυτο με τον πονοκεφαλο που περιγραφεις το εχω και εγω μονο που εμενα κατα περιοδους με πιανει πονος στο δεξι ματι και σκεφτομαι τα χειροτερα καθως εχω παρατηρησει πως εχω ανισοκορια (διαφορα στις κορες των ματιων) η οποια μπορει να ειναι φυσιολογικη η μπορει να υπαρχουν αλλες αιτιες οπως ογκος,ημικρανιες και πολλα αλλα..εχω παει σε τρεις οφθαλμιατρους και μου εχουν πει πως δεν ειναι τιποτα..καποιες μερες μπορει να μην το σκεφτομαι καθολου και ολα να ειναι καλα ενω αλλες φορες μου κολλαει στο μυαλο οτι μπορει να εχω ογκο και να με ταλαιπωρει αυτη η ιδεα για μερες.. επισης μια αλλη σκεψη που με ταλαιπωρει ειναι αυτη της τρελας. πχ. μπορει να μιλαω και να μπερδεψω καμια λεξη η μπορει να κανω μια λαθος πραξη, αναστατωνομαι και μετα σκεφτομαι ''ρε μπας και τα χανω'' και παρατηρω την καθε κινηση μου εαν ειναι σωστη η οχι..μπορω να σου πω πολλα παραδειγματα...ειναι ακριβως οπως το γραφεις λαβυρινθος σκεψεων..απλα κανε υπομονη και φροντισε να κανεις πραγματα μεσα στην ημερα που σε κανουν να ξεχνιεσαι και σου ανεβαζουν την διαθεση..

----------


## Brrr

Ναι,αυτο μου ειπε ο ψυχίατρος οτι ειναι αρρωστοφοβια η οποια ειναι ενα ειδος ΙΔΨ.

----------


## Brrr

pan91 Αυτο το intrnet μας εχει τρελανει!! Αλλα απο την άλλη δν μπορω να αντισταθω στο να μην googlarw !! Επίσης αυτο το μπας και τα χάνω το αισθανομαι στη δουλεια οταν ξεχναω να κανω κατι και αισθανομαι ασχημα να μου κανουν παρατηρηση πάνω σε αυτο... Εχεις δικαιο πρεπει να κανουμε πραγματα που μας κανουν να ξενιομαστε και μας χαλαρωνουν και εγω αυτο κανω γιαυτο και την παλευω πιστευω αλλα βρισκουν το χωρο αυτες οι σκεψεις και τρυπωνουν.. Ειδα προχθες την ταινια με τη ζωη του Hawking, H Θεωρία των πάντων και για 2-3 μερες φοβόνουν μηπως εχω ALS.. δεν παω καλα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως τοτε που δε κοιμοσουν επινες καφεδες συνεχεια?
τωρα αυτα που λες οτι κοιταγες τον εαυτο σου στο καθρεφτη κ εβλεπες μια ξενη δεν ειναι κ πολυ δυσκολο να ερμηνευτει απλα δεν εισαι ο εαυτος σου οταν μιλας στους αλλους.

----------


## Brrr

Ίσα ίσα τς είχα κόψει μαχαίρι!! Δν μπορούσα να φάω κιολας το στομάχι μου ηταν ανακατεμένο απτό αχγος.. Αυτο με τον καθρέφτη το παθαίνω ακόμα και τωρα αν το σκεφτώ η γενικά αν κάθομαι μονη μου και στοχάζομαι η σκέφτομαι πολυ για την κατάσταση μου και το πως αισθάνομαι μου έρχεται αυτο το συναίσθημα της αποξένωσης και αποσύνδεσης... Όταν μιλάω με τς άλλους δν έχω πρόβλημα γτ αποσπάται κατα κάποιο τροπο η σκέψη μου και εστιάζομαι κάπου αλλού.

----------


## μυσπ

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...λησπερα σου μελος εδωπερα σου στελνω ενα πολυ καλο αρθρο για την ιδψ απο την οποια πασχω κ εγω αλλωστε,αποπροσωποιηση δεν γνωριζω τι ειναι ακριβως ομως σιγουρα ειναι μια εμμονη σκεψη που σου μπηκε στο μυαλο λογω ιδψ κ το καλο νεο ειναι οτι η ιδψ προκαλει σκεψεις που δεν ειναι εντος πραγματικοτητας επομενως πιθανοτατα ειναι ιδεα σου,Αιτια της ιδψ ειναι σιγουρα το εντονο στρες κ απο αυτο πρεπει δουμε πως θα ηρεμησουμε μεσα μας,Θερμη συμβουλη ειναι να σταματησεις να διαβαζεις διαρκως τα παντα στο ιντερνετ σε επηρεαζει ασκημα κ επιδεινωνεσαι

----------


## Brrr

Ευχαριστώ πολυ μυσπ και για τις συμβουλές σου και για το άρθρο το οποίο βοηθάει πολυ καθώς ειναι αισιόδοξο και περνάει ενα μήνυμα ελπιδας οτι μπορείς να απαλλαγείς απο όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις αν εχεις υπομονή και θεληση! Εσυ πως το διαχειρίζεσαι;

----------


## lawer

brr δεν μου αναλυεις λιγο την αποπροσωποποιηση που βιωνεις;τι συναισθηματα εχεις;τι σκεψεις σου ερχονται ακριβως;

----------


## Brrr

Lawer αυτο που αισθάνομαι ειναι ενα συνεχόμενο αίσθημα αποξένωσης και αποκοπής απο τον εαυτό μου που όσο το σκέφτομαι με πανικοβάλει ακόμα περισσότερο.. Δν αισθάνομαι άνετα μέσα στο σώμα μου και όταν κοιτάω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη αισθάνομαι ακόμα πιο άβολα! Αυτο που με πειράζει περισσότερο ειναι οτι δν μπορω να σκεφτώ θετικά για τον εαυτό μου μελλοντικά να κάνω σχέδια, όνειρα και να θέσω στόχους επειδή όλο αυτο μου προκαλεί τρομερή ανασφάλεια και έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης.. Σκέφτομαι τι θα κάνω στη ζωή μου απο εδώ και πέρα ( ακαδημαϊκά , επαγγελματικά, προσωπικά) και με πιάνει πανικός και η αποπροσωποιηση χειροτερεύει!!

----------


## lawer

σε μιση ωρα θα μπορω να μιλησω αν μπορεις μπες να μιλησουμε!

----------


## lawer

ειμαστε τοσο ιδιοι....πραγματικα εχω εκπλαγει!εμενα πλεον μου εφυγε η αποπροσωποποιηση και μου εχουν μεινει οι κολοεμμονες!!

----------


## Brrr

Ναι οποτε θες στείλε μου. Μέσα ειμαι!

----------


## Brrr

Η αποπροσωποποιηση πως σου έφυγε ; Έκανες κατι; Η ετσι απλα;

----------


## lawer

δεν μου εχει φυγει τελειως! γενικα τι να σου πω ειμαι τοσο μπερδεμενος που πραγματικα δεν ξερω!μου εχουν μεινει ιδεοληψιες ως προς το εγω δηλαδη ως προς την ατομικοτητα του καθε ανθρωπου..και αυτο προερχεται απο την αποπροσωποποιηση! εχω ψαξει στο ιντερνετ απο ξενα φορουμς και λεει οτι η αποπροσωποποιηση ειδικα οταν καποιος υποφερει απο ιψδ συνοδευεται πολυ συχνα με εμμονες σχετικα με το συναισθημα που βιωνεις!ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογα αυτα τα πραγματα δεν μπορω ρε συ ομως να ξεφυγω!περνω ζολοφτ ειμαι αρκετα καλτερα αλλα εξακολουθω να υποφερω !εσυ εχεις τετοιου ειδους εμμονες;ποσα χρονια υποφερεις;

----------


## Brrr

Εγώ έχω αυτήν την εμμονή με την αποπροσωποποιηση σχεδόν 2 μήνες τωρα. Και φόβο μν πάθω κατι με την υγεια μου 5 μήνες. Γενικά παντα ήμουν ανασφαλής με τον εαυτό μου και την εμφάνιση μου αλλα αυτο ειναι διαφορετικό ειναι πολυ πιο έντονο! Φοβαμαι παρα πολυ για το μέλλον μου και νιώθω οτι ειμαι σε αδιέξοδο.. Και εγώ καταλαβαίνω οτι ειναι παράλογα ολα αυτά και δν πρεπει να τα δίνουμε σημασία και όταν ειμαι ξεκούραστη και αισιόδοξη τα καταφέρνω αλλα έχω στιγμές που το μυαλό μου κουράζεται και με ενοχλούν πολυ και με κυριεύουν και δν μπορω να δω με τη λογική.. Απελπίζομαι και σκέφτομαι να πιω αλκοόλ η να πάρω ζαναξ να ηρεμήσω ή να ξεκινησω αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλα στο τέλος δν το κάνω και λέω θα την παλέψω.. Μετά με ξαναπιάνει και πάλι απτην αρχή!! Χώρισα κιολας πριν απο 1 εβδομαδα και έχω πιάσει πάτο...

----------


## lawer

αυτο με το αλκοολ το εχω και γω!εν τω μεταξυ το αστειο ειναι οτι δεν εχω λογο να μην ειμαι καλα..εχω καταφερει πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη μου..σπουδασα εχω σχεση 7 χρονια..οικονομικα δοξα το θεο,φικους κτλ..αλλα αυτη η αρρωστια με κυριευει!πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω ρε γμτ!

----------


## Brrr

Εκτός απο αντικαταθλιπτικά κανεις κ ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## lawer

οχι τιποτε! δεν ξερω γιατι δεν το εχω κανει ακομη! προφανως δεν εχω πιστη στην αποτελεσματικοτητα της!αυτος που με παρακολουθει απο την αρχη ειναι απλα ψυχιατρος ! σε ψυχολογο δεν εχω παει!

----------


## Brrr

Αφού ταλαιπωρησαι τόσο καιρό και δν εχεις οικονομικό θέμα γτ δν κανς μια προσπάθεια; Εμένα με ηρέμησε αρκετά το γεγονός οτι μίλησα με κάποιον ειδικό πάνω σε αυτο..και αποτι έχω διαβάσει ο συνδυασμός ψυχοθεραπείας και φαρμάκων εχει τα καλυτερα αποτελέσματα για τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές.. Πάντως το γεγονός οτι εχεις σπουδάσει και εχεις κατάφερε να κρατήσεις μακροχρόνια σχέση ειναι πολυ θετικό και δείχνει οτι το αντιμετωπίζεις πολυ καλα.!!

----------


## lawer

τι να το κανω κοπελα μου οτι εγινα δικηγορος οτι τωρα τελειωνω το στρατο οτι εχω 7χρονια σχεση!ολα μα ολα τα εχω καταφερει με απιστευτο αγωνα!και στην τελικη δεν τα χαιρομαι..ειμαι τελειως αποξενομενος απο τον εαυτο μου που δεν τα χαιρομαι!και στην τελικη πανω απο ολα πρεπει εμεις οι ιδιοι να ειμαστε καλα και επειτα να κανουμε ονειρα και να τα πετυχαινουμε στη ζωη!ανα δεν ειμαι καλα εγω αν δεν εχω την υγεια μου να το βρασω!

----------


## lawer

απο τα 16 ταλαιπωρουμαι απο αυτη την κολοαρρωστια!και το τραγικο ειναι οτι σε αυτη την ευαισθητη ηλικια που σε πετυχαινει δεν ξερεις καν τι ειναι δεν εχεις ιδεα τι εστι ψυχολογικα προβληματα και λες ενταξει μωρε φαση ειναι και θα περασει!ελα ομως που δεν περναει..ελα που γινεται χειροτερη!

----------


## Brrr

Έτσι ειναι εχεις δίκιο! Η ευτυχία βρίσκεται μέσα μας! Μόνο αν αποδεχτούμε οτι την αξίζουμε θα είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να την διεκδικήσουμε και θα κάνουμε οτι περνάει απτό χέρι μας.. Όσο χάλια και απελπιστικά ειναι τα πράγματα δν πρεπει να χάνουμε την ελπίδα μας! Το ξερω ειναι πολυ δύσκολο ειδικά όταν μας πιάνουν οι φόβοι και η εμμονές αλλα δν γινετα αλλιώς! Όσο αλκοόλ κ να πιούμε και όσα φάρμακα και να πάρουμε για να καταλσγιασουμε τον πόνο στο τέλος πάλι θα τς βρούμε μπροστά μας.. Πρεπει να αλλάξει άρδην ο τρόπος που σκεφτόμαστε και λύσεις υπάρχουν.. Άλλοι το λένε αποδοχή άλλη το λένε αγνόηση άλλοι mindfulness ο καθένας βρίσκει αυτο που του ταιριάζει και του βγαίνει περισσότερο..

----------


## Brrr

Εγώ δν συμφωνώ με τον όρο αρρώστια.. Αρρώστια ειναι και η γαστρεντερίτιδα αλλα κανένας δν κανει ψυχοθεραπεία για να απαλλαγεί απο αυτή.. Στις ψυχολογικές διαταραχές ωστόσο ( πλην των εξαιρετικά τραβηγμένων περιπτώσεων ) ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος αντινετωπισης ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεία που ουσιαστικά ειναι η αλλαγή του τρόπου σκέψεις και τον συναισθημάτων κατι που δν το καθιστά αρρώστια αλλα απλα ενα αδιέξοδο του μυαλού, ένας λανθασμένος τρόπος σκέψεις που οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να το πάθει..

----------


## lawer

θα συμφωνησω εχεις δικιο!παντως ξερεις κατι; πλεον αγνοω πως λεγεται η καθε παθηση και τι ταμπελα της βαζουν! δεν με νοιαζει αν ειναι καταθλιψη αν ειναι ψυχωση αν ειναι ιψδ! αυτο που με νοιαζει ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ! θελω να ζησω να χαρω τη ζωη μου και να πραγματοποιησω τα ονειρα μου !

----------


## Brrr

Όσο και αν μας φαίνεται ακατόρθωτο στο χέρι μας ειναι ολα!! Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω η οικογένεια σου, η κοπέλα σου , οι φίλοι σου τη στάση εχουν απέναντι σε αυτά που περνάς;

----------


## lawer

η οικογενεια μου απλαξερει οτι πολλες φορες δεν ειμαι καλα και επισκεπτομαι ψυχιατρο αλλα δεν ξερουν τιποτε με λεπτομερεια! δεν θελω γιατι ντρεπομαι και δεν θελω να τους αναστατωσω! στην κοπελια μου το ειπα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο τοσα χρονια πριν ενα μηνα και σε αυτην χωρις λεπτομερειες! απο φιλους δεν ξερει κανενας τιποτε!

----------


## Brrr

7 χρόνια σχέση πως το κατάφερες να το κρύψεις;; Εμένα ο δικός μους σχεδόν απτην αρχή ήξερε γτ με έβλεπε που δν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ και δν γινόταν να μν του το πω..

----------


## μυσπ

> Ευχαριστώ πολυ μυσπ και για τις συμβουλές σου και για το άρθρο το οποίο βοηθάει πολυ καθώς ειναι αισιόδοξο και περνάει ενα μήνυμα ελπιδας οτι μπορείς να απαλλαγείς απο όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις αν εχεις υπομονή και θεληση! Εσυ πως το διαχειρίζεσαι;


Καλησπερα σου μελος,ειμαι ικανοποιημενη που σου αρεσει το αρθρο ομολογουμενως εχω περασει πολλα κ καταθλιψη κ κακοποιηση κ διαφορα τα οποια καταφερνω να διαχειριζομαι σε μεγαλο βαθμο κ με επιμονη κ κουραγιο επομενως με ολα αυτα το θεμα της ιδψ το παραμερισα με αποτελεσμα να μην κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο για αυτο,Κατανοεις οτι συγκριτικα με τα αλλα μου προβληματα δεν ειναι το ιδιο σοβαρο συνεπως κ δεν προλαβα να ασχοληθω ιδιαιτερα,συνεπως ειναι ενα θεμα που υφισταται κ στο παρον μιας κ δεν εχω κανει προοδο,κανω κ εμμονες σκεψεις κ τελετουργιες κ απο ολα,Κρινωντας ομως απο την καταθλιψη που αντιμετωπισα πολυ καλα θεωρω οτι με τον αναλογο κοπο καταφερνεις πραγματα δηλαδη με την αναλογη κινητοποιηση,τωρα ετσι κ ρωτας τι εκανα για την καταθλιψη κανω τα παντα κ βολτες με δικους μου κ επισκεψη στον πνευματικο εκκλησια κ ειδικο πηγαινω κ φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παιρνω κ δουλειες σπιτιου κανω οντας ανεργη μια εστω σχετικη κινητοποιηση ειναι αναγκαια

----------


## Anakin

Τελικα ειμαστε πολλοι χαχα!Αστα να πανε κι εγω εχω ocd κι εμενα με πιανει αποπρωσοποιηση μερικες φορες,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει φοβος να μεινει μονιμο.Κι εμενα μου ξανακολησε η εμμονη που ειχα πριν 1,5 χρονο,ο φοβος μην παθω ψυχωση.

----------


## Brrr

> Καλησπερα σου μελος,ειμαι ικανοποιημενη που σου αρεσει το αρθρο ομολογουμενως εχω περασει πολλα κ καταθλιψη κ κακοποιηση κ διαφορα τα οποια καταφερνω να διαχειριζομαι σε μεγαλο βαθμο κ με επιμονη κ κουραγιο επομενως με ολα αυτα το θεμα της ιδψ το παραμερισα με αποτελεσμα να μην κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο για αυτο,Κατανοεις οτι συγκριτικα με τα αλλα μου προβληματα δεν ειναι το ιδιο σοβαρο συνεπως κ δεν προλαβα να ασχοληθω ιδιαιτερα,συνεπως ειναι ενα θεμα που υφισταται κ στο παρον μιας κ δεν εχω κανει προοδο,κανω κ εμμονες σκεψεις κ τελετουργιες κ απο ολα,Κρινωντας ομως απο την καταθλιψη που αντιμετωπισα πολυ καλα θεωρω οτι με τον αναλογο κοπο καταφερνεις πραγματα δηλαδη με την αναλογη κινητοποιηση,τωρα ετσι κ ρωτας τι εκανα για την καταθλιψη κανω τα παντα κ βολτες με δικους μου κ επισκεψη στον πνευματικο εκκλησια κ ειδικο πηγαινω κ φαρμακευτικη αγωγη παιρνω κ δουλειες σπιτιου κανω οντας ανεργη μια εστω σχετικη κινητοποιηση ειναι αναγκαια


Μπράβο σου μυσπ που τα καταφερνεις και δν χανεις το κουραγιο σου! Ό,τι αντιμετωπίζεις στη ζωη θελει κινητοποιηση.. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βγάλω άκρη και εύχομαι το ίδιο και σε σένα.. Μην το βάζεις κάτω!

----------


## Brrr

> Τελικα ειμαστε πολλοι χαχα!Αστα να πανε κι εγω εχω ocd κι εμενα με πιανει αποπρωσοποιηση μερικες φορες,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει φοβος να μεινει μονιμο.Κι εμενα μου ξανακολησε η εμμονη που ειχα πριν 1,5 χρονο,ο φοβος μην παθω ψυχωση.


Καλησπέρα Anakin, κατι που με βοηθησε οταν ειχα τον φοβο ψυχωσης και σχιζοφρενειας ηταν να σκεφτω οτι αφου το φοβαμαι σημαινει οτι δν το έχω γτ αυτοι που το εχουν νομιζουν οτι ειναι φυσιολογικοι.. Την πρωτη φορα πως την ξεπερασες αυτην την εμμονη;

----------


## tg1

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...89%CF%83%CE%B7
Καλησπερα brrr, ειμαι κ γω συμπασχουσα ισως με λιγο διαφορετικα συμπτωματα αλλα η ουσια ειναι ιδια καθως κ ο τροπος με τον οποιο ολο μου το αγχος εξελιχθηκε σε αποπροσωποποιηση.
Σημερα μετα απο 8 περιπου μηνες μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα,με την βοηθεια των φαρμακων αλλα βασικα με το οτι βρηκα κι αλλους ανθρωπους που πασχουν απο αυτο κ δε νιωθω τοσο μονη!
Ειναι στο μυαλο του καθενα πως μπορει με το καιρο να το απομυθοποιησει ολο αυτο και να επιστρεψει στην πραγματικοτητα,δλδ να γυρισει στις γνωριμες αισθησεις που εχει η πραγματικοτητα, να εισαι αισιοδοξη κ θα δεις που ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## Brrr

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...89%CF%83%CE%B7
> Καλησπερα brrr, ειμαι κ γω συμπασχουσα ισως με λιγο διαφορετικα συμπτωματα αλλα η ουσια ειναι ιδια καθως κ ο τροπος με τον οποιο ολο μου το αγχος εξελιχθηκε σε αποπροσωποποιηση.
> Σημερα μετα απο 8 περιπου μηνες μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλυτερα,με την βοηθεια των φαρμακων αλλα βασικα με το οτι βρηκα κι αλλους ανθρωπους που πασχουν απο αυτο κ δε νιωθω τοσο μονη!
> Ειναι στο μυαλο του καθενα πως μπορει με το καιρο να το απομυθοποιησει ολο αυτο και να επιστρεψει στην πραγματικοτητα,δλδ να γυρισει στις γνωριμες αισθησεις που εχει η πραγματικοτητα, να εισαι αισιοδοξη κ θα δεις που ολα θα πανε καλα!


Καλησπερα tg1, έχεις δίκιο η αισιοδοξία ειναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα!! αυτές τις μέρες έχω πονοκέφαλο και πόνους στα χέρια που με ταλαιπωρουν που δν νομίζω να ειναι ψυχοσωματικα καθώς έχω πρόβλημα με ιγμορίτιδα και για τα χέρια πιστευω οφειλεται στην υπερβολικη χρηση υπολογιστη.. Κανονικα δν πρέπει να αγχώνομαι αλλα καθε φορα που με πιάνουν πέφτω πολύ ψυχολογικά και έχω αμφιβολίες μηπως κρύβουν κατι πιο σοβαρο και αυτο ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθόρο!! Πάλι πρέπει να τρέχω στους ιατρους και είμαι μόνο 24! δλδ όλη μου τη ζωη αυτο θα γίνεται;; Ξέρω οτι δεν αποσκοπει πουθενα το να φοβασαι οτι θα παθεις κατι σοβαρο αλλα με αυτα που ακουω γυρω μου πχ για γνωστους που παθαινουν καρκινο κτλπ δν μπορω να μν στεναχωριεμαι και να φοβαμαι!!

----------


## tg1

Καταλαβαινω την αγωνια σου..κ γω ετσι ημουνα, και επειδη ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου επειδη φοβομουν μη παθω κατι σοβαρο κ πεθανω,τοτε μου χτυπησε την πορτα η αποπροσωποποιηση,κατι που με εκανε να αφησω στην ακρη αυτο τον φοβο μου και να με κυριευσει ενα αλλο ειδος φοβου..παντως η λυση στο θεμα σου πιστευω πως ειναι να αναθεωρησεις τις αποψεις σου για την ζωη και τον θανατο.

----------


## μυσπ

> Μπράβο σου μυσπ που τα καταφερνεις και δν χανεις το κουραγιο σου! Ό,τι αντιμετωπίζεις στη ζωη θελει κινητοποιηση.. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βγάλω άκρη και εύχομαι το ίδιο και σε σένα.. Μην το βάζεις κάτω!


Καλα να εισαι μπρρρ με τοσα που αντιμετωπισα βεβαια παραμερισα το θεμα της ιδψ κ τωρα δεν βρηκα πρεοστοπαρων το κουραγιο να ασχοληθω οταν καλυτερευσουν ορισμενα πραγματα στην ζωη μου τοτε μαλλον ναι εσυ εισαι λιγο καλυτερα?σε βοηθαει το φορουμ?καλο κουραγιο κ σενα!

----------


## Anakin

> Καλησπέρα Anakin, κατι που με βοηθησε οταν ειχα τον φοβο ψυχωσης και σχιζοφρενειας ηταν να σκεφτω οτι αφου το φοβαμαι σημαινει οτι δν το έχω γτ αυτοι που το εχουν νομιζουν οτι ειναι φυσιολογικοι.. Την πρωτη φορα πως την ξεπερασες αυτην την εμμονη;


Σκεφτηκα οτι αφου αναρωτιεμαι για κατι τετοιο δεν εχω φοβο με ειχε καθησηχασει τοτε το οτι αυτος που εχει ιψδ εχει λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να τρελαθει απο καποιον που δεν εχει τιποτα και πως οι νευρωσεις ειναι οι ασπιδα των ψυχωσεων δλδ σε προστατευουν απο κατι τετοιο τωρα ομως αυτος ο φοβος ειναι πιο περιπλοκος ισως επειδη εδωσα πολυ σημασια

----------


## Brrr

> Καταλαβαινω την αγωνια σου..κ γω ετσι ημουνα, και επειδη ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να παθαινω κρισεις πανικου επειδη φοβομουν μη παθω κατι σοβαρο κ πεθανω,τοτε μου χτυπησε την πορτα η αποπροσωποποιηση,κατι που με εκανε να αφησω στην ακρη αυτο τον φοβο μου και να με κυριευσει ενα αλλο ειδος φοβου..παντως η λυση στο θεμα σου πιστευω πως ειναι να αναθεωρησεις τις αποψεις σου για την ζωη και τον θανατο.


Εμένα οι φόβοι μου μήπως έχω καποια σοβαρη αρρώστια με τον φόβο καιπανικο της αποπροσωποποιησης εναλάσσονται και τροφοδοτουν ο ένας τον άλλο κατα κάποιο τροπο.. Όταν λες να αναθεωρήσω τι εννοείς; Η υιοθετηση ποιας φιλοσοφίας για τη ζωή και το θάνατο θα μου έκανε καλό πιστεύεις;

----------


## Brrr

> Καλα να εισαι μπρρρ με τοσα που αντιμετωπισα βεβαια παραμερισα το θεμα της ιδψ κ τωρα δεν βρηκα πρεοστοπαρων το κουραγιο να ασχοληθω οταν καλυτερευσουν ορισμενα πραγματα στην ζωη μου τοτε μαλλον ναι εσυ εισαι λιγο καλυτερα?σε βοηθαει το φορουμ?καλο κουραγιο κ σενα!


Με βοηθάει πολύ το γεγονός να συνειδητοποιώ οτι δν είμαι μόνη και μου προσφέρει καποια ανακούφιση.. Άλλα στο τέλος της ημέρας καταλαβαίνω οτι όσες συμβολουες και να πάρω απτους άλλους μονο εγω μπορώ να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου.. Αφου έγω είμαι αυτη που το προκάλεσα όλο αυτο με το να κολάω σε σκεψεις και εμμόνες εγώ ειμαι αυτη που θα με ξεκολλήσει.. αντε να δουμε ποτε θα το καταφέρω!!

----------


## Brrr

> Σκεφτηκα οτι αφου αναρωτιεμαι για κατι τετοιο δεν εχω φοβο με ειχε καθησηχασει τοτε το οτι αυτος που εχει ιψδ εχει λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να τρελαθει απο καποιον που δεν εχει τιποτα και πως οι νευρωσεις ειναι οι ασπιδα των ψυχωσεων δλδ σε προστατευουν απο κατι τετοιο τωρα ομως αυτος ο φοβος ειναι πιο περιπλοκος ισως επειδη εδωσα πολυ σημασια


εκτός απο αυτο, έχεις κάποιο αλλο φόβο/ εμμονή;;

----------


## Anakin

> εκτός απο αυτο, έχεις κάποιο αλλο φόβο/ εμμονή;;


Ναι εχω και αλλες εμμονες αλλα περισσοτερο τον φοβο μην παθω ψυχωση

----------


## Brrr

Anakin, εγω ενα εχω καταλάβει παντως οτι οποιαδηποτε εμμονή φόβο και να έχουμε είναι δημιούργημα της φαντασίας μας και δν αποσκοπεί πουθενα να την διαιωνίζουμε!! πρέπει να συμβιβαστουμε με την έννοια της αμφιβολίας γτ είμαστε άνθρωποι και μπορουμε να πάθουμε τα πάντα!! όσο ειμαστε εδω λοιπον και ειμαστε υγιεις σωματικα και ψυχικα δν χρειαζεται δινουμε σημασια στους φοβους μας ουτε να τς πολεμαμε συνεχεια απλα να τς αφησουμε να υπαρχουνε χωρις να ασχολουμαστε σοβαρα με ότι κατεβασει ο νους μας!!

----------


## Anakin

> Anakin, εγω ενα εχω καταλάβει παντως οτι οποιαδηποτε εμμονή φόβο και να έχουμε είναι δημιούργημα της φαντασίας μας και δν αποσκοπεί πουθενα να την διαιωνίζουμε!! πρέπει να συμβιβαστουμε με την έννοια της αμφιβολίας γτ είμαστε άνθρωποι και μπορουμε να πάθουμε τα πάντα!! όσο ειμαστε εδω λοιπον και ειμαστε υγιεις σωματικα και ψυχικα δν χρειαζεται δινουμε σημασια στους φοβους μας ουτε να τς πολεμαμε συνεχεια απλα να τς αφησουμε να υπαρχουνε χωρις να ασχολουμαστε σοβαρα με ότι κατεβασει ο νους μας!!


Το να πουμε ειμαστε ανθρωποι και μπορουμε να παθουμε τα παντα κανουν το αγχος πολυ χειροτερο και δυναμωνουν τις εμμονες!Πρεπει πρωτα να πουμε οτι ''αν ισχιανε δεν θα δημιουργουσαν αγχος'' και μετα να μην δωσουμε σημασια.

----------


## Brrr

Ναι, αυτο ισχύει στην περίπτωση που φοβάσαι οτι εχεις ψυχώσεις κτλπ.. Απλα επειδή εγώ ειμαι υποχονδρια γενικά, φοβάμαι και όλες τις σοβαρές αρρώστιες, σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μου είπε ο ψυχίατρος οτι πρεπει να συμβιβαστώ με την ιδέα οτι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να συμβει.. Το άγχος, οι εμμονές σκέψεις και η συνεχόμενη αμφιβολία ,οτι μπορεί να έχω αυτο ή το άλλο, μόνο κακό μπορούν να μας κάνουν και δν αποσκοπεί πουθενα να ελέγχουμε τον εαυτό μας συνέχεια ! Ό,τι ειναι να γινει θα γινει..

----------


## lawer

μετα απο πολυ καιρο μπορω να πω οτι αρχιζω και περνω τη ζωη στα χερια μου και ξαναβρισκω τον παλιο μου εαυτο!βεβαια οι σκεψεις για κατι χειροτερο οπως ψυχωσεις και λοιπα εξακολουθουν να παραμενουν παρα τις συνεχεις διαβεβαιωσεις του γιατρου μου!στο μυαλο μπυ πολλες φορες αυτες οι σκεψεις οι οποιες απορρεουν απο την αποπροσωποποιηση οπως ποιος ειμαι κτλ γινονται σαλατα !φοβαμαι μηπως τις πιστευω αν και κατο τετοιο δεν ισχυει..φοβαμαι μηπως εχω ψυχωση και πολλα αλλα και αυτο με παει πισω!η φυση της καταταμενης ιψδ ειναι να αμφιβαλλεις για τα παντα!εξου και η αμφισβητηση του γιατρου μας ο οποιος μας λεει οτι δεν τρελλαινομαστε παρα μονο εχουμε εντονο αγχος!ελπιζω ολοι να ειστε καλτερα αδερφια!

----------


## Brrr

Μπράβο σου lawer!! Προσπάθησε να συνεχίσεις ετσι! Προφανώς και πι εμμονές δν θα φύγουν απτή μια στιγμή στην άλλη.. Αλλα αν είμαστε αιδιοδοξοι και αποφασισμένοι να ζήσουμε τη ζωή μας κανονικά και να την απολαμβάνουμε σιγα σιγα η επιρροή τους επάνω μας θα φθίνει.. Εγώ ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα τωρα, αυτο όμως δν σημαίνει οτι δν έχω σκέψεις που με φρικαρουν αλλα προσπαθώ να μν τις δινω σημασία( αν και κάποιες φορές αυτο ειναι δύσκολο). Θέλω να πιστεύω πως αν συνεχίσω ετσι κάποια στιγμή θα εξαφανιστούν εντελώς..

----------


## lawer

ετσι ειναι brr..προσπαθεια και υπομονη! θα τα καταφερουμε!δεν μπορει γιατροι να μας καθησυχαζουν κ μεις να φοβομαστε! αν ειναι δυντν! ολα θα γινουν με τις καλες και τις κακιες μερες!

----------


## Jim

παιδιά το περνάω και εγώ αυτό εδώ και λίγες μέρες.ακριβώς οτι έχει η θεματοθέτρια.μια αίσθηση οτι απομακρύνομαι.Είναι περίεργο συναίσθημα.Επειδή ζω με ΙΨΔ απο τα 13(ειμαι 37) έχω να πω το εξής για να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ.Όσες φορές στη ζωή μου ήμουν ευτυχισμένος δεν είχα τίποτα.Καμία ιδεοληψία.Πέρασα ακόμη και 10 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα.Κάθε φορά που αγχωνόμουν πχ σε ένα χωρισμό ή όταν πέθανε ένα αγαπημένο μου πρόσωπο επανερχόταν πάλι σε διάφορες μορφές.Τη μια φορά πχ μου ερχόταν κρίση πανικού,πριν κανά δυο χρόνια περίπου με έπιασε ένα συναίσθημα οτι τίποτα δε με ευχαριστεί στον κόσμο.Το απόλυτο κενό πραγματικά.Τώρα έχω μερικές μέρες που νιώθω αυτό που έγραψα στην αρχή.Εμένα αυτό που μου δουλεύει είναι να επιτίθομαι στο πρόβλημα.Δηλαδή όταν το παθαίνω λέω "Οκ.Χτύπα όσο μπορείς"!!Αυτό με βοηθάει πραγματικά.Όταν φοβόμουν παλιότερα τότε γινόταν χειρότερο το πρόβλημα.Είχα περάσει περίπου 2 χρόνια συνεχόμενων ιδεοληψιών.Κάθε μέρα.Ήταν η περίοδος που τρόμαζα και έλεγα τι έχω μέχρι που το 2004 έβαλα internet και αφού έφαγα την πρώτη ήττα που το έψαξα και βρήκα τι έχω αποφάσισα να το αντιμετωπίσω.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα έστω και λίγο στο θέμα.

----------


## lawer

φιλε μου μπορεις να μου αναλυσεις επακριβως τα συμπτωματα σου?

----------


## lawer

παιδια καλησπερα!επανερχομαι μετα απο καιρο για να σας πω οτι δεν εχω δει βελτιωση μετα απο την αυξηση του ζολοφτ στα 200mg παρακαλω!ενω το φαρμακο αυτο με μενα δουλευε τελειαααα..αρχιζω και πιστευω οτι ολοι οι φοβοι μου περι ψυχωσης κτλ θα επαληθευθουν..οι σκεψεις μου με ταξιδευουν θελω να ξεφυγω απο αυτες αλλα δεν μπορω!εχω προβληματα μνημης..και γενικα ενα παγωμα στο μυαλο..αρχιζω να πιστευω οτι οντως ο γιατρος μου δεν εχει κτλβει επακριβως την κατασταση μου η οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο ικανος;;εχω χασει την πιστη μου!σε ολους φαινομαι απολυτα φυσιολογικος!στη σχεση μου στους γονεις μου!βγαινω κοιμαμαι τρωω καλα πηγαινω στο δικηγορικο γραφειο ως ασκουμενος αλλα οι σκεψεις παιδια δε φευγουν και η συνακολουθη ανησυχια και καταθλιψη απο αυτες!δεν αντεχεται αλλο!ειναι τρομερα αδικο!δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω!αρχιζω και νευριαζω με το γιατρο που δεν δινει λυση στο προβλημα μου και χανω την πιστη μου πιστευω οτι δε θα ξαναβρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο ποτε!δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα ειναι μερος της αποπροσωποποιησης η της ιψδ η οπως σκατα τη λενε !σημασια εχει οτι δεν ζω τη ζωη μου φυσιολογικα,ταλαιπωρουμαι και δεν εχω φταιξει σε τιποτε!σας παρακαλω παραθεστε καποιες αποψεις απο παρομοιες εμπειριες αν εχετε!θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ!

----------


## Delmem080319a

> αρχιζω και νευριαζω με το γιατρο που δεν δινει λυση στο προβλημα μου


Καλημέρα lawer, έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει, το θυμάμαι το θέμα σου και απομόνωσα αυτή τη φράση σου για να σου πω ότι *εσύ θα δώσεις λύση στο πρόβλημά σου* βασικά. Χρειάζεται να το δουλέψεις KAI ψυχοθεραπευτικά, αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Εσύ περιμένεις απλά το χάπι ζολόφτ να δράσει. Σε ηρεμεί, σου κάνει καλό κλπ, το θέμα είναι ότι αν συγχρόνως δεν μάθεις, και εξασκήσεις το μυαλό σου να διαχειρίζεται τις σκέψεις, σχεδόν θα σου εγγυηθώ ότι και στο μέλλον τα ίδια βάσανα θα γράφεις. Πήγαινε σε ψυχολόγο, μάθε αν μπορείς να κάνεις γνωστική-συμπεριφορική θεραπεία, κάποια εξειδικευμένη θεραπεία κάπου. Αν δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα, ακόμα και με αυτοβοήθεια, ένα καλό βιβλίο πάνω στη ΓΣΘ μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει ίσως. Ξέχνα τον παλιό εαυτό, ο τωρινός σου εαυτός είναι που μετράει και να τον κάνεις όσο καλύτερα γίνεται. Η εμπειρία μου πάνω στην ΙΔΨ που την έχω αρκετά χρόνια, είναι ότι μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτήν αντιμετωπίζοντάς την, δεν φεύγει. Αλλά εσύ μαθαίνεις να την ελέγχεις με τρόπο σκέψης και δεν σε επηρεάζει πλέον. Για την αποπροσωποποίηση και 'κει πιστεύω ο ψυχολόγος θα σου μιλήσει πως να την χειριστείς. Δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε άλλο, δες το πιο σφαιρικά το θέμα, με ψυχραιμία και χωρίς πανικό και αν δεν σου αρέσει ο ψυχίατρός σου, δοκίμασε να πας σε άλλον.

----------


## Brrr

Καλησπέρα σου lawer! Εγώ αυτόν τον καιρό είμαι σχετικά καλά με κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα βέβαια. Πριν από μία εβδομάδα περίπου έδινε το εξής σκηνικό που με έκανε να γυρίσω πολλά βήματα πίσω. Εκεί που πήγα να κοιμηθώ και ήμουν μεταξύ ύπνου και ξύπνιου άκουσα το όνομά μου μέσα στο αυτί μου απο μια φωνή ενός γνωστού μου. Δν το άκουσα σαν να ήταν δίπλα μου τόσο κοντα αλλα σαν ήταν απο όνειρο. Το έχω ξαναπαθει και στο παρελθον αλλα αυτην την φορα νόμιζα οτι αρχιζω να έχω ψυχωση και ακούω φωνές! Πάλι για 2-3 μέρες ημουν μεστον πανικο! Το είπα σε μια φιλη μου και μου ειπε οτι το έχει πάθει και αυτη και ηρέμησα κάπως! Ο φόβος της ψύχωσης ειναι εξαντλητικος και αυτο που με καθησυχαζει ειναι οτι μου ειπε ο ψυχίατρος οτι για να πάθεις ψυχωση πρέπει ο εγκέφαλός σου απο τη γέννηση να έχει προδιάθεση αλλίως δν γίνεται να την πάθεις εκτός αν εισαι χρήστης. Αν είμασταν ψυχωτικοι lawer θα το είχαμε παθει το επεισοδιο εδώ και πολυ καιρο! 

lawer το πράγμα με τα χάπια δν λύνεται μην βασίζεσαι σε αυτα! στο μυαλο μας ειναι όλα! Δν πρέπει να δίνουμε σημασία σε αυτα που σκεφτόμαστε και όταν μας έρχονται σκέψεις αποπροσωποποισησης, φόβος ψύχωσης κτλπ το καλυτερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να εστιάζουμε την προσοχή μας αλλού όσο δύσκολο και αν ακούγεται! εγω προσωπικά αυτο κάνω και ξεχνιέμαι , έστω και αν μου περνανε τετοιεςσ σκεψεις 100 νταδες φορες την ημέρα! Θέλει κινητοποιηση το ζήτημα δν λυνονται με ενα μαγικο χαπάκι όλα!

----------


## 66psy

μα ουσιαστικα βαζεις μεσα στο μυαλο σου ιδεες. θα παθω το ενα, θα παθω το αλλο (για παραδειγμα θα παθω ψυχωσικο επισοδειο).. και με την επαναληψη της σκεψης το μυαλο τελικα καταληγει να το πιστευει!
για παραδειγμα εγω αν σκεφτω οτι θα με πιασει ταχυκαρδια και το σκεφτω εντονα και το πιστεψω σε λιγα λεπτα η καρδια μου θα χτυπα δυνατα.. 
ουσιαστικα πιεζεις συνειδητα και μη το μυαλο σου να πιστεψει σε φοβιες με αποτελεσμα να εχεις διαφορα συμπτωματα..

κι οχι μονο σωματικα.. ακομη και φωνες, υπερρδιεγερση των αισθησεων, αποπραγματοποιηση!

κι ολα αυτα θα εξαφανιστουν αν παψεις να τα σκεφτεσαι!

επισης και η λογικη ερμηνεια εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ.. π.χ οταν παθαινω κριση και νιωθω τρομο δεν σκεφτομαι α θα πεθανω αλλα "εκκριση αδρεναλινης η οποια θα σταματησει σε λιγα λεπτα. χαραλα. χιλιες φορες το επαθες και δεν εγινε απολυτως τιποτα"... οποτε αυτοματα μεσα στην "τρελα" σου (ειτε αυτο ειναι κριση, ειτε αποπραγματοποιηση ειτε εντονο αγχος) εξαγεις την λογικη ! επισης εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ και η γελοιοποιηση της ολης καταστασης μου με την καλη παντα εννοια!

* σκεφθειτε κι αυτο: τουλαχιστον καθε μερα των αγχωτικων ειναι μια μικρη περιπετεια:P αλλοι κανουν extreme sports αλλα εμεις μπορουμε να εκτοξευσουμε την αδρεναλινη μας και απο τον καναπε μας! φακ γεαα :P*

----------

